# Mya, twin buckling's 2-1-12



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Went out to do supper chore's and as i walked around the corner of the pen Mya plopped out buckling number one about 12-15 minute's later out came number 2! real easy delivery mom's doing great. 1St buckling crossed the rainbow bridge about an hour after being born. 2nd one is doing better this morning still not 100%. Will get better picture's soon!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! arty: He looks really pretty, I love black and white. Sorry to hear about the twin


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry about the twin. I sure hope this little guy pulls trough. He is adorable.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! So cute  Sorry you lost the brother though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry about #1. I hope #2 does ok for you.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

#2 passed away about 3 am :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:hug: I'm so sorry. Something must have been wrong.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your losses. :angelgoat:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry for the losses. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss...  :hug:


----------

